# fat guy wanting to snowboard



## ETM

Of course its possible for you to snowboard!
I would suggest some flow NXT bindings for starters so you dont have to prop yourself up off the snow all the time which can be difficult if you are packing a few extra pounds or have a bodgy knee,back etc.
As far as boards and sizing goes I would look at anything over 164 in size and probably something a bit on the stiffer side.


----------



## vdub_1990

there is a local board im looking at its a 174cm Men's Salomon Fast track snowboard would this be ok for me? 

if not can anyone suggest some websites that sell bigger boards? Im in london ontario so they would need to be near there or ship there. 

thanks


----------



## tomtom88

I myself am 6'2" and 320 lbs. I learned to ride on a 168 Nitro Magnum, I felt that 168 was a great length for me, as mentioned before, you should be fine learning on a 164 or even a 166, or 168. IMO a 174 will be too much board to handle when you are learning. Whatever you decide to go with, just know, you will spend alot of time on your bum for the first couple times, unless you are fairly athletic. Stick with it man, the payoff is awesome!! We need more big guys on the hill!


----------



## ETM

special blend gear is pretty damn huge


----------



## Guest

ETM said:


> Of course its possible for you to snowboard!
> I would suggest some flow NXT bindings for starters so you dont have to prop yourself up off the snow all the time which can be difficult if you are packing a few extra pounds or have a bodgy knee,back etc.
> As far as boards and sizing goes I would look at anything over 164 in size and probably something a bit on the stiffer side.


This is the best advice!!! I took my big buddy boarding and he had a hell of a time even strapping in. If you have good flexibility and some stamina you should be fine. This was also not his first time, he had boarded alot as a teen, which was 100lbs ago and said he had no idea how much harder it would be now that he was bigger. I also agree on not getting a board that is too big as it will just add to the difficulty of learning.


----------



## Guest

I'm 350 lbs, I've been snowboarding a couple of times it's and let me tell you it's awesome. I haven't been on a board in 2 seasons now because of a knee injury in June of 08 and surgery in May of 09. I used the rental boards at the slopes I went to, I always figured why mess up my own while still learning. If you haven't tried it out yet, you should rent so you can try different board sizes until you feel comfortable, and once you get a hang of the sport buy your own board and bindings.

now on another note please I am begging you, if you find anything for larger sized gear let me know. I've used a snow bib since day 1. It works great, but gets to be a pain in the butt with the shoulder straps. The only reason I'm even using the bib is because I've scoured the lands and found 0 + sized gear. I've called burton, bonfire, northface, columbia, and 1 other company and they all say 1 of 2 things 1) We do have a couple of XXXL products, but it is very limited as there isn't much demand for it. 2) Sorry we currently don't produce any products in that size. Now I'm looking to upgrade and get new gear, mainly because I'm using the bib for work, when it snows. like i said if you find anything from anywhere. a store or online please get the phone # or url for the site.

good luck with your hunt and have fun on the slopes

BTW: sorry for the repost, I spelt my original user name wrong, so I changed it to this and deleted my original post.


----------



## vdub_1990

ok im now looking at a 167cm board but people have told me to get a stiffer one? how do you meause the stiffnes? or do you?

thanks to everyone so far for all the great advice and help.


----------



## rgrwilco

boards that are meant for freeride are stiffer than park boards. and yes, you want a stiffer board at that weight for sure. if you go to a shop, they will help you out and find a board perfect for ya.

hope ya like boarding man, have fun!


----------



## vdub_1990

can anyone tell me if this board would be good for me

5150 path 166cm snowboard 

Directional Shape and Flex for all-mountain performance 
Full tip-to-tail Wood Core for durability and lasting flex 
3D Structural Cap provides strength and responsiveness 
360 Degree Edge Protection - the strongest and lightest edge available 
Tru-Flex CoreTM for a smooth and responsive ride 
Biaxial Fiberglass for dependable and forgiving edge control 
1000-Grade Extruded Die-Cut Base goes fast and tunes faster 
Deep Gloss Capkote UV Protection Finish 

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://www.altrec.com/images/shop/detail/swatches/515/28995.68309_e.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.altrec.com/5150/mens-path-snowboard&usg=__LqhkUascHpDIQ76I1V8Rmt4-MOo=&h=960&w=960&sz=62&hl=en&start=14&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=QOMSwz96b0EDGM:&tbnh=148&tbnw=148&prev=/images%3Fq%3D5150%2Bpath%2Bsnowboard%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1


thanks


----------



## Yes

FYI, Columbia makes 2x board pants that are forgiving


----------



## Thescottishbass

I’m 5’11 and 305lbs. I stopped riding 100lbs less and 18 years ago. Went out last weekend and had a blast. Strapping in sucks but other than that you should be good.


----------



## Manicmouse

Thescottishbass said:


> I’m 5’11 and 305lbs. I stopped riding 100lbs less and 18 years ago. Went out last weekend and had a blast. Strapping in sucks but other than that you should be good.


I wonder if he enjoyed it, when he went 10 years ago...


----------



## f00bar

Manicmouse said:


> I wonder if he enjoyed it, when he went 10 years ago...


The fact we haven't heard from him in 10 years kind of answers that question


----------



## Easyrider17

Maybe he lost all that weight and now looks like Channing Tatum?


----------



## FridgeGirl

I see I’m not the only one reading old threads from 10 years ago 🤣


----------



## Kijima

Lol.
ETM was my old account but I lost access to it.


----------



## Manicmouse

FridgeGirl said:


> I see I’m not the only one reading old threads from 10 years ago 🤣


Yeah the recommended section under each thread is a time machine... Dangerous!



Kijima said:


> Lol.
> ETM was my old account but I lost access to it.


You need to lobby the admins for your 2,445 posts 😆


----------



## Zof

Your weight is really just your excuse. If you want to ride, do not hesitate, do it! Be prepared for them to laugh but give them a shit. Do whatever you want in life and don't worry about the rest! I keep my fingers crossed that your snowboarding adventure will be fruitful and your learning will go fast


----------



## socalcam

OK, so I searched the internet and this post is exactly me at this point. Since it is 10 years old, any modern day recommendations on board, bindings, etc. I'm sure the technology has changed in the last 12 years. Height: 5'11" Weight: 300 Skill Level: Beginner Thanks!


----------



## unsuspected

socalcam said:


> OK, so I searched the internet and this post is exactly me at this point. Since it is 10 years old, any modern day recommendations on board, bindings, etc. I'm sure the technology has changed in the last 12 years. Height: 5'11" Weight: 300 Skill Level: Beginner Thanks!


First get boots that fit. Check out the boots threads. Then get a board and bindings that's beginner friendly.


----------



## csch20

vdub_1990 said:


> I've always loved watchng snowboarding and latley have really wanted to get into it. I'm 5'11 (180 cm) and about 300lbs and I was wondering if its posible for me to do it. if so what kind of board/gear do I need? what size board? any hepl is greatly appreciated.


 That's my weight and height. I haven't always been this big and been riding a long time. Id consider myself more of an advanced rider ( very good control and riding fundamentals fast and relaxed ). My XXL pants Colombia brand barely fit don't really wear my jackets anymore. I used to ride volcom gear. Now Just wear a sweater or non snowboarding jacket ( In California it's not too cold) and I don't really ride on super cold or wet snowy days till I can fit in my gear again. It is more difficult so I strap in standing, ride lift by myself and don't get stuck in pow. I only hit some side pow till I lose a few lbs. but I can rip groomers. I wouldn't want to learn at this weight for sure. Wrecking out or slamming (catching edge )can seriously fuck you up at hi speed. I also get winded and take lots of breaks so don't make ur homies wait for you. I think u can have fun if you know how to ride already otherwise lose some weight before learning or you won't enjoy it at all


----------

